# adding a differential



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't looked into it yet but I'm wondering if anyone knows about adding a differential to a 924032.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Differential*

I honestly don't know but if it was me I'd start looking for another tractor unit or a whole machine with a bad engine. I'd think you could transfer the motor and auger from yours to another comparable blower with little or no issues.

I would expect you'd need to swap out most of the tractor unit guts if it works as a unit and i don't know how easy or hard it might be.

Good luck, let us know what you find.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Any idea of older models that had it?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe any of the 924 series that were 7HP or bigger came with the differential stock. The 6HP was optional. It looks like all you need to make the swap is both pieces of the axle, the differential gear, and the bearing supports. Page 43 of the manual shows the optional add on.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM 24000.pdf

Obviously getting a new tractor assembly that already has one would be one of the easiest things to do, however the work required to swap the axle into yours shouldn't amount to much more than if you were changing the axle bushings. I believe the only extra step would be switching your bushing/bearing holders.

That doesn't mean that a parts machine wouldn't be your cheapest option though. Ebay has the parts, but most people only sell the parts individually, so after paying $30+ for each of the 4 major parts you would be better off buying a whole non working machine for < $50.

Some of the axle hubs are for 3 bolt rims and some are for 4 bolt rims. That would be one thing to watch out for too, unless you are getting new wheels with it that are the same size as yours.

One other thing I remember hearing is the gear on the 32" units was slightly wider than the gear on the 24" units. When you do go to look at something perhaps have a few basic measurements with you such as axle diameter, and gear sizes. I think the axle diameter is going to be bigger though, but that is why they use different bearing numbers and why you will need the different bushings and retainers.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a great writeup. Thanks very much. Looking over that manual it looks like a number of models had it. I may swap the tractor if I find something good but I JUST got done scrubbing and greasing it to perfection. If I find a parts machine I'll probably swap the parts in.


----------

